# Happy Birthday Cooking Goddess



## taxlady (Jun 27, 2020)

Have a wonderful, Happy Birthday CG.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 27, 2020)

Happy Birthday CG!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2020)

Happy birthday to you, friend! I hope you have many more! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485] [emoji177]


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2020)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 27, 2020)

Happy Birthday CG
I hope it is a great one.
We have a lot of june birthdays on 
the board.

Josie


----------



## msmofet (Jun 27, 2020)

Happy birthday CG!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks, everyone! All in all, it's been a fine day. Slept in (well, I do that every day  ), did nothing but goof off online, and spent the day in the sun room with no sun. It rained almost constantly from 2:00 PM until an hour or so ago, and I loved it! We've been very dry out here and it was needed. I like laying on the futon and watching the rain come at me but not getting me wet, thanks to the glass roof about six feet above my head.

Oh, and we got take-out food. That and some more of the Pepperidge farm cake I bought yesterday give me a day off in the kitchen. Just one is good.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 27, 2020)

Happy, Best-est Birthday CG!!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 27, 2020)

CG, you deserve a spectacular birthday, even if it's low key. My wish for you is the best year you've ever known. Happy Birthday, my friend.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 28, 2020)

Happy Birthday, Buttercup!  Hope it's been great.

Omigosh...21 again?  Me, too, but many times over.  Ain't it great?!

As a dear friend of mine says,  "I'm kickin', but not as high!"

Keep on kickin' and go on!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks *beth*, *Kay*, and *Katie*!



Katie H said:


> ...Omigosh...21 again?  Me, too, but many times over.  Ain't it great?...


Sure is! Anytime I find myself on this side of the sod makes me happy. I'm much rather watch daisies come up than be the one pushing them up!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday, CG!!


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Jun 29, 2020)

Sounds like you're having a wonderful birthday, CG - that's great !


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks Dawg and RMM. It was as good as it can be under these circumstances. Once we feel comfortable about dining out, a trip to our favorite Irish pub is in order.


----------

